# Arowana update -November 3, 2010-



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought this guy almost 1 year ago. Much larger now. His tank has 4 different colour lights, blue,standard white,purple and light purple/pinkish.
I'm suprised how much the colour changes from each light. These pics were taken with purple light on, no flash. I'll do a video in a few weeks. Best pics I could get of him as he is always on the go.
























Here is also a pick of the catfish, 15" in size.


----------

